# Nuevo bypass de Arequipa



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

El bypass que se comento en la parte de proyectos ya esta listo y funcionando, es el bypass mas pequeño de la ciudad pero también el mas polémico por ser el mas cercano al centro histórico, al final todos salieron felices, el bypass se realizo y como verán en la foto el Parque Melgar quedo intacto.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Supongo ke s de una sola via pues se ve bien chico por otro lado parece que no hubiera mucho transito como para que hagan un by pass o me parece.....pero el lugar se ve bonito y la obra ha quedado excelente.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

A quedado ok el bypass: bonito, chiquito y funcional. felicitaciones x el thread ojala y sea el inicio de mas threads como este.


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

:banana:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelentes las fotos, el proyecto quedò muy bien!!!

Gracias Josè Antonio... esperamos mas... ya sabes como somos, yo personalmente me puedo volvera adicta a los threads de Arequipa.... asì que denme razones!!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

aha ! ahora viendo las fotos, ha quedado bien, por algo sera que se construyo, no necesariamente porque hay excesivo transito sino tambien por cuestiones de proyeccion a futuro para evitar problemas venideros......


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Quisera saber como es la zona donde se encuentra el by pass...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

me gusto ese parque y el by pass se ve bien.


----------



## pastrulino (Feb 8, 2005)

se ve bien...:cheers:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Se ve bien chévere. La foto del parque también está muy bonita


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Se ve muy bien. Me alegra que Arequipa siga modernizándose.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Me gusta mucho:cheers:
faltaria una foto con google earth para saber su ubicacion..


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

el by pass parece pequeño


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^



Jose Antonio said:


> es el bypass mas pequeño de la ciudad


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Que bien, ya funcionando...


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

que bueno, luce muy bien.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Pucha pensé que iba a quedar hasta el queso pero está bien, buenas fotos Jose Antonio y disculpa por no poder haberme reunido contigo.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Una forma rapida de salir del centro de la ciudad, me imaguino. Quedo bien.


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

Pues ese paso deprimido se ve bien.... No conozco por alla pero por lo que veo es de una sola via....

Alguien sabe cual es el parque vehicular de la ciudad...y su poblacion? para darme una idea....


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

ha quedado bien el bypass, el parque tb esta bonito.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Si se ve bonito el pequeño by pass y el parque bien cuidado..


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Ha quedado fabuloso !!!!*

Aparte que ha realzado el Parque !!!!... si,es chiquito,pero a toda esa cuadra le ha dado un aspecto bien urbano... me gusta mucho...un acierto,sin duda alguna !!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

mirando de nuevo las fotos se me vinieron algunas preguntas curiosas como el hecho si esta obra -que luce bonita a la vista a pesar de ser chiquita- ha seguido aspectos normativos esenciales y minimos obligatorios, por ejm, el minimo de longitud de rampa de accesos por ambos lados (200m. es el minimo que yo sepa debido al factor costos de operacion de vehiculos a motor, y las fotos me dicen que posiblemente apenas llegaria a 100m.), y el ancho de via ya que teniendo en cuenta que es de una sola via (con solo dos carriles) urge de un espacio libre a ambos lados en caso de obstaculos o accidentes por esquivar o evitar respectivamente.

Me gustaria que algun arequipeño (rafo y jeremi, se que puedo contar con uds. en estos temas) me aclarase al respecto..........


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mmm...demasiado estrecho. No hay que ser especialista para darse cuenta que éste bypass no cumple con las regulaciones impuestas por el Colegio de Ingenieros: curvas bruscas, poca profundidad, etc. Otra cosa que he notado es que la vereda al lado derecho del bypass no cuenta con barandas convirtiéndola en un peligro para el transeunte. 

Si se hacen obras, deberían hacerse bien. 

El parque está realmente lindo. Hasta me da algo de pena que hayan construído ese paso a desnivel en pleno parque.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> mirando de nuevo las fotos se me vinieron algunas preguntas curiosas como el hecho si esta obra -que luce bonita a la vista a pesar de ser chiquita- ha seguido aspectos normativos esenciales y minimos obligatorios, por ejm, el minimo de longitud de rampa de accesos por ambos lados (200m. es el minimo que yo sepa debido al factor costos de operacion de vehiculos a motor, y las fotos me dicen que posiblemente apenas llegaria a 100m.), y *el ancho de via ya que teniendo en cuenta que es de una sola via (con solo dos carriles)* urge de un espacio libre a ambos lados en caso de obstaculos o accidentes por esquivar o evitar respectivamente.
> 
> Me gustaria que algun arequipeño (rafo y jeremi, se que puedo contar con uds. en estos temas) me aclarase al respecto..........


Sky: según veo en las fotos, el bypass es de un solo sentido, así que no tendría problemas de ancho.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

el MTC tiene normado ese y otros puntos estimado pedro, si no se sigue la normatividad establecida, entonces estamos ante obras mal ejecutadas que ponen en riesgo la integridad fisica de la poblacion como bien lo acaba de decir jblock con quien comparto opinion.

En este link al final de la pagina se puede leer al respecto, http://www.mtc.gob.pe/portal/transportes/caminos_ferro/manual/DG-2001/index.htm


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Me parece algo angosto aunque sea de un solo sentido.


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

la vereda que block no es peatonal, ósea nadie transita por ahí, es solo en techo de una acequia ya que vallecito hay jardines que se riegan con aguas de regadío, el alto del bypass es de 4.5 metros cumpliendo la norma, no hay curvas peligrosas, y este proyecto fue aprobado por el colegio de ingenieros de arequipa, la pendiente de la entrada y salida están dentro de las normas, por ultimo, no se toco en lo mas mínimo el parque, solo se tomo unas gradas que conducían a la tienda de autos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Jose Antonio said:


> El bypass que se comento en la parte de proyectos ya esta listo y funcionando, es el bypass mas pequeño de la ciudad pero también el mas polémico por ser el mas cercano al centro histórico, al final todos salieron felices, el bypass se realizo y como verán en la foto el Parque Melgar quedo intacto.


Solo resta esperar que Josè Antonio quite esas dudas del thread.... personalmente el proyecto a mi me parece funcional... pero no soy ingeniera civil.... quizà Bajopontino nos pueda ayudar mas sobre este tema... Bajo, tu si debes saber exactemente al ojo sobre las falencias del proyecto....

En todo caso vale aclarar que no hay curvas peligrosas DENTRO del by pass y segundo que el proyecto NO atraviesa el parque.... es mas hay grandes muros que protegen justo la integridad del parque.....

A mi me gusta, como es tan corto de largo no le veo peligro.... lo ùnico que falta es señalizaciòn y eso si es urgente...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Para refrescar opiniones, revisen el thread planteado por J3R3MY con los renders y avances de obra...... 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413557


----------



## soyperuvianboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Pues el parque quedo bien, eso es cierto, pero hace unos dias entro agua al bypass, no tengo idea de donde, cerca estan reasfaltando un avenida y dedujimos que venia de ahi. La cosa es que paso lo que muchos temiamos, SE INUNDÓ. Además hay unos tubos que cruzan por debajodel bypass, es decir por el "TUNEL" (por decirlo de alguna manera). Esta es una de las peores obras que se han hecho en Arequipa en este periodo, incluso el colegio de ingenieros se manifesto en contra de la obra. Pero bueno, habra que mejorarlo con el tiempo pues.


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

ese bypass no es el que queda serca a la estacion de tren? :eek2:

se nota que no he viajado a AQP desde hace tiempo :lol:


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

bonito, aunque yo le cambiaria el color rojo de las barandas por algun otro color un poco menos intenso


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

vaya quedo muy bien.. excelente x arequipa!!! espero q construyan mas bypasses en arequipa y en gral en mas ciudades del peru ...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno en realidad no he leído el reglamento para diseño de estos pasos a desnivel, pero como mencionó Sky y Jblock a simple vista se nota que es muy estrecho, en la primera foto se aprecia la falta de espacio libre a ambos lados de la vía utilizado para maniobras, lo que se conoce con el nombre de bermas y lo cual es obligatorio, sólo existe un pequeño sardinel, encima la curva de ingreso es demasiado cerrada, no me sorprendería que un borrachito al volante se estrelle contra uno de los muros de contención al ingresar a este bypass.
El acabado a quedado bien, falta señalización, al menos una al ingreso que indique la presencia de la curva y se disminuya la velocidad.
Sin duda se pudo haber hecho mejor, nada costó robarle unos cuantos metros más al parque.
El color de las barandas no me gusta, las hubieran dejado color aluminio o acero mate.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Tiene buena pinta, bien por la ciudad, ayudará a evitar el caos y se verá mejor


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Es muy estrecho como dicen J_Block y SkyPeru, otro detalle es que al principio he notado que no tiene berma.... Ademas de una falla en la señalizacion en la pista....
Les falto comprarse su reglamento frente a la UNI xD.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

yo conozco el puente ya que estuve ahi en enero,no es nada del otro mundo,pero la subida a esa av.parra antes era bien peligrosa con un calle en subida que no parecia nada apropiado para una ciudad,ahora es un decente bypass.


----------

